# Botton Mapper Real Keyboard Code List -some for Sling



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I manually tried all 320 keyboards code via a remote Console.
Here are some of the ones I found that may help others de tivo and then customize the Tivo Stream the way it should be

3 home

4 back

188. Enter

19 up guide

20 down or guide

21 30 second skip back

22. 30 seconds skip forward. ======

66. Enter show info for SLING maybe others

79 pause

82 MYTV for SLING. maybe menu for other services?

84 search

85 pause

86 back

87 skip forward 60

88 skip back 30

110. MYTV

117 google search

126 pause

146 down arrow or guide

152. Up or guide

165 info

166 channel up

167 Chanel down

171. PnP w home screen

172 guide button for Tivo

175 close caption

187. Task switcher

265 Netflix

284. App list android menu

Here is an example of the command I used to try them all. This was done with the adblink tool and the steps to de tivo your tivo (I did that first)

input keyevent 3


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

How do you add those codes to button mapper?


scottchez said:


> I manually tried all 320 keyboards code via a remote Console.
> Here are some of the ones I found that may help others de tivo and then customize the Tivo Stream the way it should be
> 
> 3 home
> ...


----------

